# Bull Dog's projects. (See link)



## Bull Dog (Jan 29, 2006)

*Bull Dog's projects. (See link) Newest: X1900XT meets Thermalright V1 Ultra*

I have done some various project that I've taken the trouble to write about.  

Go here
http://www.overminddl1.com/forum/index.php/topic,407.0.html

And look under project logs.  

*Newest project log:* X1900XT meets Thermalright V1 Ultra

Feedback is appreciated as these suckers are a bit a of work to create.

Bull Dog


----------



## Clocked (Feb 7, 2006)

pretty cool...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 8, 2006)

Bull Dog said:
			
		

> I have done some various project that I've taken the trouble to write about.
> 
> Go here
> http://www.overminddl1.com/forum/index.php/topic,407.0.html
> ...



Nice... Your pc is what I am shooting to build, and how much did it cost?


----------



## Bull Dog (Feb 15, 2006)

More money than I care to think about.

Prices are approximate and what I paid at the time (not current prices) and include shipping.
DFI Mobo: $135
Case: $63
Processor: $586
SI-120: $44
X1900XT: $520
Enermax Liberty: $175
G-Skill 2GB Ram: $200
Fans: $30
Fan Controller: $25
250GB HD: $130
160GB HD: $100


I'm not going to all that all up as I will probably have an anurism.


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 17, 2006)

Where are the benchies?   Nicely done Bull


----------



## Bull Dog (Feb 20, 2006)

New project log posted

Sapphire X1900XT



> Where are the benchies?  Nicely done Bull


Umm..well...you see...I..umm..havn't really done any.  I'll get around to it sooner or later but I've been hard at work working on my 3rd part cooling for my X1900XT.  Currently I'm hard at work on a project long called "X1900XT meets Thermalright V1 Ultra".


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 22, 2006)

Apporximatly $2008+S&h+tax if applicable .

Good news is, it will probably last you 6-8 months till you get the irresitable desire to upgrade some. 

Very, Very, pretty, by the way.  It makes me happy just to read the specs.


----------



## Bull Dog (Feb 23, 2006)

New project log:  X1900XT meets Thermalright V1 Ultra

Overclocked to 700/800 (1.325v), I pulled 6154 marks in 3dMark06


----------

